# This is one messed up game



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

This is a very hard game that made my head hurt, see if you can make it through

www.notpron.com or click here


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

im dumb, but im stuck on level 4


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

on level 5, its getting hard


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I can't even get past level 4


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Just started I'm on level 3.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow level 5 is tricky, on to level 6 lol...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

dammit ive got the words from level 4, but cant figure out how to use them.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

click around the black..by the pillow


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> click around the black..by the pillow
> [snapback]886955[/snapback]​










im an idiot..on to level 5


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > click around the black..by the pillow
> ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

any help on level 7?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> any help on level 7?
> [snapback]886966[/snapback]​


...still messing around with level 5.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

User said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > any help on level 7?
> ...


me too, im at the part where i need to pick out the words for the pass.

nvm: got it..onto level six


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

try brightening up your screen to the max...or save the pic, and brighten it with photoshop


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

ok, somebody please pm me the answer to #4, its driving me insane


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

jimbo said:


> ok, somebody please pm me the answer to #4, its driving me insane
> [snapback]886997[/snapback]​


that was to level 5. sorry


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I'm on Level 6


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

jimbo said:


> ok, somebody please pm me the answer to #4, its driving me insane
> [snapback]886997[/snapback]​


lighten the picture and look at the table.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> any help on level 7?
> [snapback]886966[/snapback]​


I just reached Level 7


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

any help on 15?? eek its hard







j/k im on 10


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

me too.. i got to the damn sign in thing what do i put in the fcuking blanks.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

look at the adress bar, if you are on 2...why not change it to what you want?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

oh sh*t i'm alittle stumbed on level 8


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

how the fcuk do you get past level 2







no seriously


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

NVM got it

now how level 4?~!?!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i dont have a program to lighten the damn picture. f*ck


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Im on level 4... i dont see anything on the table


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i dont even see a table. oh wait im on level 3 f*ck rofl. how do you do it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> oh sh*t i'm alittle stumbed on level 8
> [snapback]887036[/snapback]​


its tricky, gotta read the source code from the page...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

fuckn a filo dont make me bish slap ur ass. i dont have a damn editing program to lighten the damn table enough.. i cant see tha damn word


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i can see the f*ck tops and bottoms kinda i can see where the words are i just cant make them out.. kinda looks like lookout or something but i have no idea and im pissed


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i cant make the word out on the table either


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Got number 8 finally.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

damnit now im stuck on 5.. how the f*ck is Filo smarter than me


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i quit . i hate not having photoshop


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

level 4 pic....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> damnit now im stuck on 5.. how the f*ck is Filo smarter than me
> [snapback]887071[/snapback]​


:rasp: lighten up that pic as well...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i cant damnit its as bright as it goes.

i knew it still got your torch lit.. mother f*cker
but where do i put the username and password


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

what do you push when you want to turn on ur TV?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

fuckn A


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

damn asswords.. i tried november 8th 8th november... i tried it all switched aroung i tried googling this is to hard im just dumb.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

its the title of the song those words are in mby big voodoo daddy or whatever. i quit after i beat that level


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm calling it a night...









edit for pic


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

...


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

...


----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

I am stoll stuck on 4.

Anyone want to give the name and passowrd?

Pleeaasssee?!?!?!?

Iahh


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Skelator, there are only 16 levels...and im on level 15... hehe nice joke tho


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Filo said:


> Skelator, there are only 16 levels...and im on level 15... hehe nice joke tho
> [snapback]887613[/snapback]​


Actually, that's no joke... I thought it was over also, but it keeps going.

Look under the hints page, and it says level 9-81 to figure out own your own without their hint(s). With that being said, I suppose there's 81 levels. Bad part is, if I start "playing" again then I know I won't stop for hours, so I'm trying to not mess with it again









Edit: From the FAQ's page...


> When did you start/release the game? How long did it take you to get to the first "finish"?
> On the first day we released it, and 5 was the end...then we added a few every day until 17 was the first real end.....then I felt like going on.
> 23 was the end then, and in 22 you needed to find a cell phone number, send an sms with your email in it and I would reply with "the answer is unexpected"....you can see how it is now.
> The cell phone thing got a bit annoying, and pretty much only Germans seemed to get through. On 23 you can still see the old greetings.
> That end stayed for 2 months I believe, then we kept adding new things, with new temporary end pages all the time, but they max stayed for a week or so. 81 is the final end.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

There is a hints page? wtf...argh


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

http://www.deathball.net/notpron/notpron.htm

Look under the word "Not" at the top, there's a square labeled "Hints".









Only useful for getting to level 9 though, after that, you're on your own.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omfg!! yes im on level 9


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

level 10 now. omg 9 was really easy


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im on level 2 and have no idea wtf to do


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> im on level 2 and have no idea wtf to do
> [snapback]888450[/snapback]​


trick the door


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut about 3?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

how do i get past 6 i know the ASCII code but what are the words i put into the user/password thingie


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

nevermind i got it


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

pm me answer for lvl 3


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Very challenging. Around level 7 I realized I wasn't enjoying it so much as getting frustrated, so Just stopped


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> pm me answer for lvl 3
> [snapback]888480[/snapback]​


Here's a clue: True



elTwitcho said:


> Very challenging. Around level 7 I realized I wasn't enjoying it so much as getting frustrated, so Just stopped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reached 13 at it gave me a damn headache.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Stuck on level 8

NVM level 9 now


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

omg, please help with level ten. i got the words from the thing. but were do i put them to continue on? is it a username password thing or what?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

theres a user name and password on the ring. but how the f*ck do you get the words


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

there is no password thingie on the rings.
what is your url for it
mine is
http://deathball.net/notpron/wrong/roawr.htm
it's not there


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> theres a user name and password on the ring. but how the f*ck do you get the words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to get the words, you have to play the sound you here backwards really fast


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm this is a different picture. i got a different picture earlier and i clicked on the ring for the pass/user


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

see


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

whats the link to the music thing?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nvm got it
now how do you play it backwards


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

look in the source
what is your url for #10


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

you have to convert it to a wav file then open it with sound recorder then speed it up and play it backwards


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

my url is the same


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

i give up then


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i cant convert it i duno how. just gime the pw and stuff


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

pm me if you can't figure it out. but you'll have to give me the url for #11


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

are you using the forums on their site too? they have lots of cluees


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

yeah i use them, i don't think anyone could solve this without them


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

try using firefox i think thats why


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm it was working earlier WTF


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

nope went on with firefox and still get the other pic. pm me the url for #11


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

im not on 11 yet


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

u didn't get my pm? i sent you the words


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i got it but i cant find where to put the words


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

wait im on 11 now


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

i thought you said you found the little password box on the ring


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

YES!!!!! Thanks man


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

np. now on to 11!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

the pw box is in the light thingy. just need to find the words


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

got it, that was easy
hint look carefully at the source code


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

wtf how is it easy!! im looking at the source code


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

look what number puzzle your on then look what number pic the source code has


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

im stumped. i noticed that already


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

EDIT DONT WANA RUIN IT


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

you found the words!!!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

beat 12, on to 13


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i know lmfao. i edited the post so no one else got it


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

beat 13, and 14


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

help me with 12!!!. do the head phones have somethin to do with it?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

check the very bottom of the source. what is centered in the pics?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

zip. a dragon


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

the line on top of that


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

what about the gif!?!?!? askl;ffdasdfasdf


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

try typing it into your url thingie


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i found the gif but wtf after that


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

if you've seen the gif, look and find the the point the picture is being rotated from, the you will have found your words!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

???????????


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i know the words but where do i put them


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

NVM got it


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

click on either of the #12's for the password box thingie


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i did already. how you doin for 13?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

i'm on 16


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

help with 13!! does heaven and hell have anything to do with it?!?!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

demon somthing?!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

one of those does


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

demon hell??!!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> demon hell??!!
> [snapback]888762[/snapback]​


you are so freaking close


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

pw is hell but user is

al;skjfdl;asjdkl;j?!?!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> demon hell??!!
> [snapback]888762[/snapback]​


another word for demon


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

jesus christ why did it take me so long to figure it out!! now for 14


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

what do i translate to french on 14?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

dodn't worry about that, it's only if you have a french keyboard


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

o. im gona call it quits for the night.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

just beat 33, is anyone this far


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

this gamew made me break the computer...i stopped at level 4 it sux


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha omfg ccorali how the f*ck


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

i'm fuckin stuck on 35 anybody beat it???


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

nevermind got it, that was the hardest one by far


----------

